# Game you feel like playing but don't have



## Spongebob (Jan 27, 2016)

I really wanna play Yoshi's Story but I don't have it nnngggggh





Edit: I couldn't take it anymore so I ordered Yoshis Story off eBay. It should get to my house on Feb. 6 
(Hooray)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 27, 2016)

I kind of want to try the Witcher III: Wild Hunt. Looks like a pretty heavy game to get into and I'm already behind on my current ones so I won't buy it yet.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 27, 2016)

_So many._
I think the worst is Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon because it's not out here yet.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 27, 2016)

Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival but i dont have a wii u ;-;


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 27, 2016)

I really want to play rhythm heaven best plus, but there's no localization of it so far ;U;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 27, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival but i dont have a wii u ;-;



I personally haven't played that, but I wouldn't hold your breath on it being any good. All the ratings pretty much give it an F grade.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 27, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I really wanna play Yoshi's Story but I don't have it nnngggggh
> View attachment 163104


I have a friend on eBay who is saving me a copy of that game for ?25.00 instead of ?36.00.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 27, 2016)

do unreleased games count?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 27, 2016)

Meelee 
Mario strikers
Super monkey ball
Sonic heroes
Mario sunshine

These were sold all sold with my gamecube


----------



## Damniel (Jan 27, 2016)

I want to play kingdom hearts but don't have anything compatible for the game.


----------



## Zane (Jan 27, 2016)

Pocky & Rocky 2  Last time I looked for it on eBay it was like 100$+ so I imagine it's only gotten more expensive by now. I don't have my own SNES anyway, I'd have to use someone else's. I would love it so much if it made it to virtual console someday.


----------



## Discord (Jan 27, 2016)

Fallout 4 and Super Smash Bros for Wii U (I have 3DS)


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 27, 2016)

Cuphead. It's not even freaking out yet and I don't have an XBox. ( ;~; )


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 27, 2016)

WAGCOTWR:TG


It got stolen :I


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 27, 2016)

Undertale, Her Story, Dangan Ronpa 2, and any otome game


----------



## lars708 (Jan 28, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I really wanna play Yoshi's Story but I don't have it nnngggggh
> View attachment 163104



Oooh i bought Yoshi's Story on the Wii Shopping Channel around 5 years ago along with Paper Mario. I liked it a lot  It's very easy and short though.

Also, i would like to play Conker's Bad Fur Day but a copy costs like ?100 (not even in box, just the cartridge) and i do not want to spend that much on a game. I know that there are emulators but i want to play it on my N64.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 28, 2016)

Xenoblade Chronicles, as the Wii version is a mirage, and I don't want to buy a New 3DS to get it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 28, 2016)

I really want to play Pokemon Stadiums 1&2 as well as Pokemon Snap.


----------



## focus (Jan 28, 2016)

SSB. i lost it in my house mid-2015 and i still haven't found it after months of searching. i kinda gave up but im still rlly sad about it. its kinda my fault cause i didnt rlly care about it when i got ACNL so i kinda put it anywhere and i didnt notice it was gone until i wanted to play again and now its lost and i feel like this song describes my situation perfectly


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 28, 2016)

Shimmer said:


> I really want to play Pokemon Stadiums 1&2 as well as Pokemon Snap.


I have all three of these.

Pok?mon Snap is AMAAAAAAAAAAAZING!


----------



## Limon (Jan 28, 2016)

Luigi's Mansion and Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam. ( No $$$ )


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 28, 2016)

i'd really like to play undertale, but i don't have a computer to play it on


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Also, i would like to play Conker's Bad Fur Day but a copy costs like €100 (not even in box, just the cartridge) and i do not want to spend that much on a game. I know that there are emulators but i want to play it on my N64.



This so much. Conker's Bad Fur Day seems pretty messed up. lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> This so much. Conker's Bad Fur Day seems pretty messed up. lol



It is a weird game but it's really fun, especially the multiplayer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg I didn't realize the cartridge was worth that much now, I'm glad me and my siblings never sold our old games.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

A lot of animu games lol.. also age of wonders III or whatever the name is...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> This so much. Conker's Bad Fur Day seems pretty messed up. lol



it is but fun asf if you get to play it.. XD


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> A lot of animu games lol.. also age of wonders III or whatever the name is...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



and now i want Conker's Bad Fur Day real bad.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 28, 2016)

I want to play Mario and Luigi Paper Jam, but I'm afraid it will be a disappointment compared to TTYD and SPM.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 29, 2016)

Zane said:


> omg I didn't realize the cartridge was worth that much now, I'm glad me and my siblings never sold our old games.



I wasn't born yet when that game came out cri

I grew up in the GameCube era lmao


----------



## MintySky (Jan 29, 2016)

I want to play Splatoon. But I don't own a Wii U so......yeah. :/


----------



## Kimbrel (Jan 29, 2016)

I dunno maybe Happy Home designer but i'm not so sold on it. There just aren't that many games that appeal to me besides ACHH that I don't already have.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

Splatoon


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 29, 2016)

Yoshi's Story - used to own it but we sold it to get other games :/
Harvest Moon for Girl - never released an English version 
Conker's Bad Fur Day - because duh lol 
Grand Theft Auto - just never owned one, looks like fun
LoZ Skyward Sword - never owned it, but I hear it's really good and it looks fun
Splatoon - I have a WiiU, but my internet won't let me connect to other players so I feel like getting the game would be a waste


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

Sonic Heroes:


----------



## piichinu (Jan 29, 2016)

fire emblem fates


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 30, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates - The removal of petting is preventing me from getting it, and plus I've heard most, if not all, of the english voices and names are bad.
Fire Emblem 7 - I'm too lazy to get it on the Wii U eShop, plus I'm kinda nervous it will be a waste since I didn't really like Awakening.
Banjo Kazooie/Banjo Tooie - Super Mario 64 and Donkey Kong 64 were too hard for me and I think spending money on this game would be a waste, I don't want to risk it.
Kirby Tilt 'n' Tumble - It seems too hard and plus I think my non-SP GBA is broken and I don't have a GBC.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 30, 2016)

Off the top of my head: 

Persona Q
Project Mirai DX
Fantasy Explorers
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon

and Fates, but that's not out yet.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 30, 2016)

Xenoblade Chronicles, as the Wii version is a mirage, and I don't want to buy a New 3DS just for it.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 30, 2016)

I just ordered Yoshis Story off eBay so I should get to play it sometime next week!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Oooh i bought Yoshi's Story on the Wii Shopping Channel around 5 years ago along with Paper Mario. I liked it a lot  It's very easy and short though.
> 
> Also, i would like to play Conker's Bad Fur Day but a copy costs like ?100 (not even in box, just the cartridge) and i do not want to spend that much on a game. I know that there are emulators but i want to play it on my N64.



Ohh I forgot Conker, I've wanted to play Conker for like 5 years. Someday I might get the Xbox version because that one is usually cheaper.


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Jan 30, 2016)

I've been meaning to buy Undertale. Everyone I've talked to that's played it have said good things about it. Plus the demo was fun.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 30, 2016)

crimsontadpoles said:


> I've been meaning to buy Undertale. Everyone I've talked to that's played it have said good things about it. Plus the demo was fun.



I got a steam account just to play Undertale and it was amazing.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 30, 2016)

I really wanna play FE: Fates and Undertale


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

I want to play the Walking Dead game, episodes 1 and 2. I've seen playthroughs on youtube but can't get the game for myself due to the fact that I'm a chicken. Zombies give me nightmares


----------



## Loriii (Jan 30, 2016)

I currently don't have any at the moment because I'm pretty sure I won't be able to resist getting those games if I badly wanted to play but I don't have them. If unreleased games are counted, I guess Fire Emblem: Fates and The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD are the ones that I'm excited to get my hands on right now.


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2016)

I forgot there was a bunch of new releases out that I wanted but I spent all my money on other ****
Final Fantasy Explorers
Super Mystery Dungeon which i hope won't be like Gates To Infinity
and I didn't care about Paper Jam at first but ehh i'm starting to want it, I always enjoy the Mario & Luigi games (only one i haven't played is Partners in Time)



lars708 said:


> I wasn't born yet when that game came out cri
> 
> I grew up in the GameCube era lmao



I would lament but the gamecube era was beautiful


----------



## Javocado (Jan 31, 2016)

snowbo kids :-(


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 31, 2016)

I want to play Bravely Default and Pokemon Super mystery dungeon. I've seen a lot of people fangirl/boy over Bravely Default and it makes me feel like I'm missing out o 3 o. And I'm excited for Super Mystery Dungeon I pre-ordered it //hope its as good as the reviews say//


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 31, 2016)

Stella Glow. The only reason I haven't bought it is because I have a gigantic game backlog.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

eeh
splatoon, the new mario kart and the new smash. i don't have a wii u tho rip

alsooOOo i'd like to play some old pok?mon games and the zelda games i haven't played yet but i should probably finish the games i have before starting new ones lmao ;;;


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 2, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> eeh
> splatoon, the new mario kart and the new smash. i don't have a wii u tho rip
> 
> alsooOOo i'd like to play some old pok?mon games and the zelda games i haven't played yet but i should probably finish the games i have before starting new ones lmao ;;;



New Mario Kart refers to Mario Kart 8 and new Super Smash refers to Super Smash Bros. for Wii U?


----------



## Pokes (Feb 2, 2016)

Undertale. Been hearing so much good things about it and positive reviews, plus I barely play any RPGs other than Pokemon, so it might be good to change things up for a bit. 

The only reason I'm holding off is because I haven't finished a couple of games in my Steam library and I don't want to waste my money on a game I play for a bit then put on hiatus due to playing other games or schoolwork.  ;-;


----------



## Rasha (Feb 3, 2016)

Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door, Super Mario Sunshine, Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story and Rise of the Tomb Raider. oh also Final Fantasy XII, how come I forgot about that.


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i miss playing world of warcraft but i don't wanna buy xpacs i missed.

i also wanna try animal crossing HHD but i don't wanna spend 40$ on something i might really hate.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 3, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> oh also Final Fantasy XII, how come I forgot about that.



Great game.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 4, 2016)

Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon. But i will probally buy it this weekend anyways.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 6, 2016)

Ohmygod I want to play Harvest Moon: A New Beginning ;A;


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 7, 2016)

i want Splatoon but i dont have a wii u ;-; YET


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

I want to play Fire Emblem Fates but that game isNT OUT YET


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd play Bayonetta iF I HAD A FRICKING WII U


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm very interested in playing Fire Emblem: Genealogy of the Holy War for the SNES, but it was Japanese exclusive and I don't currently know how to read Japanese. There are fan translations but from everything I've seen of other fans talking about them, said fan translations are kind of bad.


----------



## inkling (Feb 7, 2016)

congrats! That game is so cute, but it might have been available on wii u? having the cartridge is more ideal though imo.

I was thinking today I wish I had super mario maker, I really feel like playing it


----------



## lars708 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bayonetta 3. I wanna play it right now. I sadly do not have it because it isn't even shown off yet meehhh


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 13, 2016)

Hum... I would say this Skyrim thing, since I've heard a lot about, and still don't even know what's about.
For all the others I ever wanted to play in my life, I did it through emulators when possible


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

FFV. I wanted to buy in on Steam but I don't want the crappy iOS/smartphone port lol then I'd just buy another gba and the game or the PS one...


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 13, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Bayonetta 3. I wanna play it right now. I sadly do not have it because it isn't even shown off yet meehhh



Wait, BAYO 3 IS CONFIRMED!?!?!?!?


----------



## milkyi (Feb 13, 2016)

Final Fantasy Explorers.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 13, 2016)

mario and luigi bowser's inside story and final fantasy explorers


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm waiting for Pikmin 4. WHEN NINTENDO???


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 13, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I'm waiting for Pikmin 4. WHEN NINTENDO???



Ahhhh same


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2016)

Kirby Air Ride and Super Smash Bros. Melee. I can't find Kirby Air Ride at any used game stores I've been to. I don't get to go to them very often either.
Also, Mario Party DS because I haven't seen it for years. It might have gotten lost in my house.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Final Fantasy Explorers.



this lol I miss that kind of job FF and tbh.. I'd buy it just cause man ha


----------



## alesha (Feb 15, 2016)

Every ac before nl not including let's go to the city, pokemon and mario in general, others.....


----------



## Izaya (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy Home Designer.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 15, 2016)

I wanna play
....


SPLATOON

but 
i
dont
have
a 
stinkin
wii
u
i 
have 
to 
wait
until
march
X.X


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 15, 2016)

Xenoblade chronicles x


----------



## Espionage (Feb 16, 2016)

Bayonetta 1 & 2, Super Smash Bros, Golden Eye, Donkey Kong, Splatoon, COD.


----------



## frio hur (Feb 19, 2016)

audiosurf 2 
dishonored 2 
story of seasons 
hhd 
cities: skylines (cause i got a new os)

might think of more later.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm really itching to play Twisted Metal for some reason haha. Also, I'm down to ship some games temporarily to some of you who are itching to play games. (As long as you ship me a game in return of course hehe)


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 19, 2016)

There are so many games. 

Super Mario
Splatoon
Final Fantasy 7,8,9
Mario Party
Fire Emblem (the newly released ones, and yes, both of them)
Tree of Life
Borderlands 1&2
Final Fantasy XIV
Monster Hunter 4
Animal Crossing games that I do not have
Pokemon games that I do not have including those on console
Yoshi
Kirby games
Zelda games that came out after Spirit Tracks (Yes, I am very much behind on many things)
Fallout
Skyrim, Elder Scrolls Online

I'm sure I have plenty of others that I want to play but can't remember them all.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 19, 2016)

I really wanna play fire emblem fates but I don't have it






BUT THATS OKAY BECAUSE IM GOING TO GO GET IT RN


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 23, 2016)

SimCity 64


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 23, 2016)

I have Luigi's dark mansion, legend of legacy and aeternoblade. But I haven't played them much since I picked up animal crossing. I still wish to play them again; legend of legacy was a Christmas present and I got Luigi's mansion about 2 months before ACNL.


----------



## abc123wee (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been wanting to play Chrono Trigger for the longest time, but I can't choose whether to get it on Virtual Console or DS (Don't have a SNES)
Can anyone tell me the differences without spoilers?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 25, 2016)

harvest moon back to nature (but its coming in the mail lol)


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 25, 2016)

Star Wars Rogue Squadron

I've been in such a sw phase since episode VII and that was one of my favourite games as a kid. But my N64 is at my parent's house. ;~;


----------



## KingKyle (Feb 29, 2016)

I really wanna play New Super Mario Bros. 2  since I beat the DS one.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

all the old sonic games (like not SSR and CD and school game but all the ds/gamecube stuff)


----------



## Peter (Mar 1, 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider (not released on PS4 yet)
Blade + Soul (not released on Mac)
Stardew Valley


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 1, 2016)

Paper Jam/ Super Mystery Dungeon,as i am currently studying abroad and The EU games won't work on my NA 3DS


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Mar 1, 2016)

Both Fire Emblem Conquest and Birthright.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates : Revelations....


----------



## Megan. (Mar 2, 2016)

Pokemon Black and Black 2.


----------



## MintySky (Mar 6, 2016)

I feel like playing planet coaster with the early bird pass...........but I don't have enough money.


----------

